# slow incoming ftp

## bob_t

hey all, 

Just got Gentoo setup on my box...whoa...this rocks.  Besides fighting with postfix to deliver in mbox format, everything is pretty much smooth and fast.

One thing is stumping me, though...when I ftp into my gentoo box from inside my LAN, I can only upload to the box at something like 100 k/second.  That's really slow on a 100Mbps LAN, where I usually get several megs per second.  I know it isn't the eth0 interface in this machine, as downloading from other machines into the Gentoo box yields normal 3-6 mbyte speeds.

Am I missing something obvious here?  Is there some kind of speed limit set for proftpd? I'm working pretty much with the default config (and no, I don't run ftpd full-time, only as needed, and it is firewalled).

TIA

bob

----------

